# Can I use this as a stand?



## pan2008 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, I am frustrated to find a solid wood stand. Currently I am using a commercial stand, it is mostly MDF. 
Seems most commercial stand are MDF/plywood, or solid pine.

Can I use a machine table as my aquarium stand? eg, this one? Please do not laugh at me :zz: 








http://m.globalindustrial.com/m/p/work- ... -24d-x-30h


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't see why not, it's rated for 2000 lbs, 14 ga and all welded construction. It will probably cost at least 1/2 as much to ship it though. Definitely call them to see if the top shelf is actually 60" x 24", it may be slightly narrower due to the lip it appears to have.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Pretty pricey IMO. Have you considered building a stand yourself? Also keep in mind that power driven equipment like canister filters and air pumps and such will vibrate like crazy sitting on metal so you'll need to pad the lower shelf if you run your equipment there.

What size tank are you wanting to put on it? Reason I ask is because we use to have tables like this in the shop I use to run (I'm a former certified welder/fabricator) and I know the gross rating on these is usually a weight that is dispersed evenly over the top and bottom (both levels) of the unit. So when you focus all the weight in one spot it can lessen the weight capacity.


----------



## pan2008 (Sep 17, 2013)

thanks, guys.

I have a 3feet pefecto glass tank sitting on a perfecto stand, not entire solid wood, most part is MDF. I am afraid it cannot lasting long time, say, 5 years.
The glass tank has a length not exactly 3feet, it is 36.3inch.

I am planning a clear-for-life acrylic tank 72lx18wx20h. 
Does anyone has a clear-for-life aquarium? The size is exactly 72inch or something like 72.8inch?
How about the workbench on amazon for a acrylic aquarium?









http://www.amazon.com/Durham-Ergonomic- ... 834&sr=1-4


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

*$618??*   

I dunno man, 14 gauge steel is about .083 thickness which depending on the length & width as well as where the supports are and any braces or lack of braces, I've seen steel that gauge bow with lots of weight on it. I'm a glass tank not acrylic (just never had one) but if I'm not mistaken acrylic tanks need to be fully supported on the entire bottom I believe. So the thought of any bow at all in the top of the stand would worry me. Maybe someone with acrylic here can chime in better than I about the needs of those tanks for ya.

i just think there's better and much cheaper options for a 6ft tank than a metal shop table like that IMO, but that's just me.


----------



## pan2008 (Sep 17, 2013)

Steve C said:


> *$618??*
> 
> I dunno man, 14 gauge steel is about .083 thickness which depending on the length & width as well as where the supports are and any braces or lack of braces, I've seen steel that gauge bow with lots of weight on it. I'm a glass tank not acrylic (just never had one) but if I'm not mistaken acrylic tanks need to be fully supported on the entire bottom I believe. So the thought of any bow at all in the top of the stand would worry me. Maybe someone with acrylic here can chime in better than I about the needs of those tanks for ya.
> 
> i just think there's better and much cheaper options for a 6ft tank than a metal shop table like that IMO, but that's just me.


Well, I cannot make a stand by myself, either 2x4 wood or square tubing steel... I am not handy man. 
I believe a entire solid wood 6 feet stand will cost more than $600.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

A quick search turns up this wood one with a full flat top on Amazon for $360 http://www.amazon.com/Enterprises-Black ... supplies_5 There's more than that one on there as well but that was just the very first flat top one I found.

Honestly though just keep an eye on craigslist for a couple weeks because 72 x 18 is a common size for most 125-150 tanks and people are always selling them a lot cheaper than new pretty often on CL.

Just tryin to help ya out, I'd hate to see someone spend almost $700 on just a utilitarian looking stand if they don't have too.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

As a woodworker this makes me cringe for many reasons.  

If you want quality furniture it is expensive. People go to IKEA and like the look, realize it is fall-apart-icle board, then complain when a similar looking item made of real wood costs real money. Cheap, Fast, Good - you get two out of three, your choice. :wink: Yet it will last several lifetimes. Big tanks are not cheap, particularly if you need to buy everything custom and/or have high standards.

The much better bet is to spend some time looking at the local used market, and being ready to move as soon as you see something you don't like.

If not, look and ask around for woodworkers or cabinet shops who may be able to build you something. If you go this route, spend some time searching on line to have some idea of what exactly you want and bring pictures.


----------

